# What's so great about you?



## Anon7 (Nov 16, 2007)

There's good in everyone. What are the qualities about you that you are most proud of? Be honest with yourself, your opinion is the only one that matters.

Self deprecation is good, but only if you see the positive in yourself first. If you know how great you are, you can be more humble. Don't try to manipulate yourself to fit a profile you think you'd like. Be who you already are. Most likely a lot of people here are sensitive, kind, and smart. Once you find out your true opinion of yourself, what other people think won't matter. 

Go out of your way to be nice to people... there's no way you can hate yourself if you have intentions like that. 

oke


----------



## Snavla (Nov 20, 2007)

I am smart, funny, good looking and in excellent physical shape.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Generally, I'm a good person, generous, good listener. I try to help people where I can, I'm creative, imaginative and accepting.... can't think of anything else....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in positive thinking?


----------



## Recluser (Aug 15, 2006)

Anon7 said:


> There's good in everyone.


Gibberish.



> Be who you already are. Most likely a lot of people here are sensitive, kind, and smart. Once you find out your true opinion of yourself, what other people think won't matter.


Nonsense. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, besides my dashing good looks that put Monica Bellucci to shame and my amazing personality (and not to mention overwhelming philanthropy), I am above all humble. Yes, my humbleness and chiseled face are my best qualities.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The great thing about me is that I befriend women who complain how badly their past boyfriends treated them. I treat them well. Then they reject me because I'm too nice. That is really like...three skills in one if you ask me.


----------



## Anon7 (Nov 16, 2007)

"Funny" - I didn't expect that one to be so common.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

funny ( at least thats what people tell me)
im in good physical shape
i like to help out people when i can


----------



## MarynotMartha (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not ugly, I say, average looking
I have compassion on people
I have average to above average IQ
I can sing better than some people
I have a sense of humor
I am empathetic
I am somewhat creative
I try to take good care of my pet
I don't oppress or bully people
I am considerate
I am kind


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a great procrastinator.
I'm skilled at ignoring reality and consequences.
I'm excellent at sitting down and staring at a screen.
I can EASILY go two weeks without showering.
I'm very good at not eating fruit and vegetables.
I'll out-smoke you any day.


----------



## Recluser (Aug 15, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> I'm a great procrastinator.
> I'm skilled at ignoring reality and consequences.
> I'm excellent at sitting down and staring at a screen.
> I can EASILY go two weeks without showering.
> ...


f*** yeah!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm a pretty smart fella. I have a somewhat unconventional sense of humor that most people like (if they follow me, haha). I am a good listener, and I sincerely enjoy helping people feel better. I have eclectic interests, as I like anything from artsy, indie films to science and logical debate. I'm not an athlete, but I am lean and take care of my health without overeating.


----------



## thefreed (Nov 30, 2007)

will I am good looking,(except when I get anxietys), I understand other ppl well, I have a realistic dream, I am a great Procrastinator, I used to have alot of pride but gave them up for the good of humanity lol


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> I'm a great procrastinator.
> I'm skilled at ignoring reality and consequences.
> I'm excellent at sitting down and staring at a screen.
> I can EASILY go two weeks without showering.
> ...


 :lol :clap


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm good at being regular.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a good driver :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhhh I'm a good listener :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Really great question Anon7. I love it. 

I try my best in everything I put my mind into.
I try my best to care, give, support, show compassion towards others.
I try my best to look at the positives in other people.
I'm learning to be thoughtful before I say something to others.
I feel like I'm maturing more and more as a person.
I feel the hope and positivity from time to time that I feel is necessarily to get what I want so bad in my life. 
I accept and love my family ever so dearly.

This might be the core of what I feel is really important to me and who I am and my potential in life.

I really like all you other guys/gals characteristics even ImAboutToEXPLODE's. 

Anyway thanks again, Anon7 and the rest of you for I really loved and enjoyed your responses. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

- I'm a good listener
- I'm talented at writing songs, poetry, and playing the guitar
- I'm a caring, empathetic person
- I try my best at whatever life throws in front of me
- I'm always there for my friends


----------

